# Guppy Tank



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

MTS has turned into MFS









My Cobra Guppy...still needs to be named.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh wow! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Oh wow! It's beautiful!!


Thanks! After all this time, I am finally succeeding with Water Wisteria -lol!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol! Well that's good too know!  I'm actually thinking of buying some in the near future it's so beautiful!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Lol! Well that's good too know!  I'm actually thinking of buying some in the near future it's so beautiful!


And it's a great habitat for the fish too


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Indeed! I just like the look and qualities of live plants!!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Filled in a bit since the last pic. And, last night I saw we got babies...makes a great cover for fry.I am thinking to, that once it gets thicker, I may trim a spot in the middle, add a few rocks and make it look like an under water cave or something.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!! I wish I could have a green thumb :lol: 

I'm the opposite... I'm a plant killer XD!!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

oh, I can kill 'em...you don't even want to know - lol. 
This is the first time in 9 months I have had wisteria survive. I am finding it quite amazing what a few ferts and some light can do!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol, I wish I could atleast get the right lighting for plans.. I always get everything I need at my lfs and forget the lights!!! Aaack!!! It's so annoying! Haha, anyways... You wouldn't mind if I stole your whole tank would you XD!!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Lol, I wish I could atleast get the right lighting for plans.. I always get everything I need at my lfs and forget the lights!!! Aaack!!! It's so annoying! Haha, anyways... You wouldn't mind if I stole your whole tank would you XD!!!


The light I have on this tank is a very inexpensive clip on light, got it on sale for $3.99, then I bought a coral life daylight spectrum bulb to replace the one it came with. Still works good after 6 or so months.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, sounds cool, looks like I'll be getting new lights


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

how may gallons is that tank? your fish and plants are absolutely beautiful!...now i want guppies even worse!!!! lol


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> how may gallons is that tank? your fish and plants are absolutely beautiful!...now i want guppies even worse!!!! lol


It's an Evolve 8, about 6 gallons in the front area. I love my guppies


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I love guppies, my Endler/Guppy fry are finally showing colors. Awesome looking fish Islandgaliam.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I love guppies, my Endler/Guppy fry are finally showing colors. Awesome looking fish Islandgaliam.


Aren't they just fun! I love all the different colors and the way they just like "bounce" all over the tank. I am thinking tho they really should have a bigger tank....maybe time to dig the 20gallon tall out of storage....I do have a finnex that is just collecting dust at the moment...hmmmm....just need to figure out if I should put the loveseat or the dining table in storage to make room. I hope to move into a bigger place one day

How many fry do you have? Or have you tried to count 'em lol. Got pics?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I love guppies, my Endler/Guppy fry are finally showing colors. Awesome looking fish Islandgaliam.



btw....I just love your avatar pic. Is that from your tank? Where do you get the things that the plant is growing in? I think it would be fun to have like a bunch of those with different plants growing out of them.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

No, it's just a picture I found on Google images, when I was looking for landscapes for new projects. I haven't really tired counting them, since I have so many of them. I need to take new photos and I'll post them in my journal.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugh love guppies !! Want to breed a few one day so bad !!! :-D


----------

